# Help finding an artist



## Crackerjam (Jul 6, 2010)

I need help finding out the artist of an image, and what better place to look than FA? Note: Image is adult, and may contain material you're not comfortable with.

http://myadultimage.com/viewer.php?file=70543248864665858931.jpeg

Thanks,
Crackerjam


----------



## Point_Blank (Jul 7, 2010)

What
The
Fuck


----------



## Syradact (Jul 7, 2010)

I laughed, I cried. Can't help you.


----------



## Crackerjam (Jul 7, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> What
> The
> Fuck


 
What? I like the muscle tone on the girl, and general drawing style of the artist. The fact that she's being boned by a monkey...thing...is irrelevant.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 7, 2010)

ZE GOGGLEZ, ZEY DO NAUTHING!


----------



## Crackerjam (Jul 8, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> ZE GOGGLEZ, ZEY DO NAUTHING!


 If only you could google pixels...


----------



## Eafeg (Jul 8, 2010)

Crackerjam said:


> What? I like the muscle tone on the girl, and general drawing style of the artist. The fact that she's being boned by a monkey...thing...is irrelevant.


 
*grabs you by the shirt* The male in that situation is NEVER irrelevant. *throbbing forehead vein*


----------



## Crackerjam (Jul 8, 2010)

Eafeg said:


> *grabs you by the shirt* The male in that situation is NEVER irrelevant. *throbbing forehead vein*


 
>.> Everything's irrelevant until I figure out the artist. %*!@$!@

Please, someone....


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

Link should be posted in things you can never unsee D:


----------



## Faustus (Jul 8, 2010)

Urf. That style, it could be any one of a vast number of different Manga-Kas. It'd probably be easier to find an artist with a similar style and ask them if they could emulate it.

Me, I don't have any issued with the image, but I was profoundly irritated when my popup blocker failed to stop any of the associated adverts that came with the site it was hosted on.

-F


----------



## Crackerjam (Jul 8, 2010)

Faustus said:


> Urf. That style, it could be any one of a vast number of different Manga-Kas. It'd probably be easier to find an artist with a similar style and ask them if they could emulate it.
> 
> Me, I don't have any issued with the image, but I was profoundly irritated when my popup blocker failed to stop any of the associated adverts that came with the site it was hosted on.
> 
> -F



Sorry, chrome + adblock takes care of the ads, so I didn't notice them. I just googled for an adult image host in the first place and that was one of the first on the list.


----------

